# Greensmaster 1000 - dirty fuel filter ?



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

I recently purchased an older gm1000. Did most of the basic maintenance. I mowed my backyard for about 20mins before the engine died. The only way I was able to restart it was by opening the choke.

I'm assuming there might be an issue with the fuel filter or carburetor.

Does anyone have a vid or link showing how to clean the fuel filter?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Unscrew the ring around the bowl and it will drop. I added and extra fuel filter before the bowl filter because my tank was rusty.

Scott


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I replaced the fuel shutoff valve on mine which includes the filter. It was about $15 from Jacks Small Engines.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, I did try to unscrew the ring around it but I'm afraid it's going to break since it's really tight.

You're talking about the ring above the cup, correct? See pic below.


I also took the fuel filter out of the gas tank. There is a lot of debris in there.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

TNTurf said:


> I replaced the fuel shutoff valve on mine which includes the filter. It was about $15 from Jacks Small Engines.


I looked for the part number associated with the model number on my machine but couldn't find it. I did find it for newer models but has a different number. What's the part # you bought?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Scalper007 said:


> Yes, I did try to unscrew the ring around it but I'm afraid it's going to break since it's really tight.
> 
> You're talking about the ring above the cup, correct? See pic below.
> 
> ...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Unscrew that nut at the top of the pic. That should allow the whole fuel filter assembly to drop down some so you can get a better grip. Pop both lines off of it and go to town. It's pretty simple when you take it off and apart.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for all your help.

Below is a pic of what I'm dealing with. Plastic container has a lot of debris inside.

Hopefully cleaning this and the fuel tank filter will help.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Pic


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Does the tank itself have a lot of dirt or rust in it?

It sounds like you have a problem with the carb. Granted it could be due to the trash that's gotten into the carb and plugged it up. Have you removed the carb?


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

I didn't see any rust. Most of the stuff that came out looked like sand.

After cleaning it, I ran the engine for about 5mins without the reel engaged and it ran fine.

Once I engaged the reel it died on me after about 10mins but was able to restart it and afterwards it ran like a champ.

Hoping after all the fuel filter clean up it will stay good. I don't think the golf course where it came from took good care of it.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

Well that's good at least. Maybe it'll continue to run good. I had rust inside my tank and it plugged up my carb and I had to replace the carb and used POR-15's fuel tank restore kit in the tank.


----------

